# Reading > Forum Book Club >  November '05 Nominations

## Scheherazade

Please nominate *the books you would like to read* 
(one suggestion from each member)
till the end of September. 

Note that only the first 10 books will be included in the poll.

Book Club Procedures

.

----------


## Sarah's_Chanson

The Mill on the Floss by Wilkie Collins

----------


## Scheherazade

If we are talking about this _The Mill on the Floss_, it is by George Eliot?

PS: I love _The Woman in White_  by Collins!  :Smile:

----------


## Lady19thC

I am all for The Mill on the Floss, by George Eliot, as I planned to do a reread of it, this year, anyhow!

----------


## nickelsilver

Bel Canto by Ann Patchett

----------


## NNoah3

I would like to propose "Hamlet" by William Shakespeare.
A friend of mine presented a review of this book in our classroom. The way that she talked about it was an invitation for me to read it. She talked about it with a kind of passion and I don't know if it was inspired by the book or by her love to read.

----------


## samercury

I would like "Homecoming" by Cynthia Voigt

----------


## Jay

The War Of The Worlds - H. G. Wells

----------


## Nightshade

THe five people you meet in heaven (if possible)

----------


## Taliesin

"Small Gods" by Terry Pratchett

----------


## Sarah's_Chanson

Yeah I did mean George Elliot, I'm getting muddled up with The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins! 

The Mill on the Floss by George Elliot is my nomination!

----------


## Zippy

I'd like to nominate _Misery_ by Stephen King.

----------


## Wind&Sand

I recommend *When the Purple Mountain Burns* by *Shouhua Qi*

----------


## Kaltrina

"Love in the time of Cholera" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez

----------


## Scheherazade

_Bel Canto_ by Ann Patchett

_Hamlet_ by William Shakespeare
_
Homecoming_  by Cynthia Voigt

_The War Of The Worlds_ by H. G. Wells
_
The Five People You Meet in Heaven_ by Mitch Albom

_Small Gods_ by Terry Pratchett

_The Mill on the Floss_ by George Elliot

_Misery_ by Stephen King

_When the Purple Mountain Burns_ by Shouhua Qi

_Love in the time of Cholera_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez


Having received the 10 nominations we need, we won't be needing any more for this month unless someone decides to change/withdraw their nominations. Thank you everyone!

----------


## papayahed

Hey! What the heck?

I blinked once and all the nominations are gone. 

Ya'll have been against Zombies from day 1.

----------

